# behavior?



## kriserts (Mar 29, 2004)

I have some pigeons I feed at my window, and I'm curious about what some of their behavior and sounds mean. I'd especially like to know why they shake or tremble when another pigeon comes around, is it a sign of submission? Is there a source I could do to for answers? I searched once and only found information on "driving."


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Lot of pigeons do a definite trembling of the wing when their mate is nearby - or just another pigeon they are attracted to. 

Alternatively, a pigeon may raise and slightly twitch one wing - usually the one furthest from the other pigeon - if it is getting ready to slap with the other wing, so it is also a 'prepare to defend' move.

Sometimes a pigeon will just tremble generally. That worried me, til I read in a pigeon book that it was a healthy sign (beats me!). I have certainly seen one or two of our perfectly fit aviary pigeons do that. 

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I noticed that especailly young pigeons do tremble when excited. They also can make a slight purring sound.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Many Birds do this...'tremble' or shivver briefly, if one touches them, or, sometimes if someone comes near. It seems to be a sort of visceral excitement which can be happy or apprehensive, as may be.

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## kriserts (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I have noticed that the females seem to do it when their mates are with them, or when a male is around, so all this makes sense.


----------

